# Just made my website



## rohan (Sep 13, 2004)

I've just made my website and wanted if everybody could see it. Do writer what you feel.

the website is : *www.tritium-studios.co.nr

I'm just 14 years old. Do remember.

Thanx


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 13, 2004)

The site-layout is pretty impressive....
But the coulors slightly hurt the eye...

A nice site...


----------



## mariner (Sep 13, 2004)

well rohan good job buddy. and yes as nikhil said yellow is toooooooo bright.wud be better if u tone down the colour a bit.

all the best


----------



## Prashray (Sep 13, 2004)

Good site rohan.
And good wallpapers.


----------



## diab0lic666 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey nice work done there.


----------



## theraven (Sep 13, 2004)

yeah nice site
and whatever these guys said.. i agree
as long as we are commenting ... diabolic .. nice avatar dude !!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 13, 2004)

Great layout .. 
Just a personal opinion .. I dont like yellow and this one is too much bright ... 

Very nice startup though .. Keep it up ...


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 14, 2004)

Good job man!!!!!!!!
Same here as batty........
Me too hate Yellow very much.............
But the site is good.i.e, layout,photoshop works.........nicw work man........


----------



## Krishanu.De (Sep 14, 2004)

I liked it too. But you know that yellow ... enough said! Good job.


----------



## shehan9999 (Sep 14, 2004)

like the wallpaper...  
the design looks cool...
the yellow on the homepage is too bright man...... (my opinion)


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 14, 2004)

good work kid  
definitely these ppl r ryt ...do look in that aspect n it wuld help ur site look even better


----------



## sujithtom (Sep 14, 2004)

The wallpaper is excellent and site design is also excellent. It got the look of a professional website. But please change the yellow background. I think it could do better without it.


----------



## aadipa (Sep 14, 2004)

cool set of wallpapers and good layout

that yellow isn't too bad, but many won't like it


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 14, 2004)

Awesome site,
 But had to tone down the contrast on my mon, to save my eyes LOL.
Anyways its really good site... What Editor Do you use to compose those pics... ?
BioPort WA2 Skin Looks absolutley fantastic... 
Keep up the good work....! ( But please Reopen all ur website's source images in ur editor and change it to a lil less...hmm...yellowish (?!?) )


----------



## ashi8902 (Sep 14, 2004)

BuddyI it is great to see your site. it is really cool and looking like professional. Great job buddy!


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 15, 2004)

Five out of 4.5


----------



## 144 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Nice Job.
I have to ask, What profession are you gonna choose? I really hope you come into digital media design-- you have the potential.

And I personally like the yellow color. 

Keep it up kid.


----------



## EinSTeiN (Sep 15, 2004)

hey nice job. The layout is grt. bt the color scheme is hurting my eyes. U cud tone down the yellow a bit. Otherwise grt site. 4.55/5


----------



## gamefreak14 (Sep 16, 2004)

Very good deisgn, simple and neat...The wallpapers are awesome..!


----------



## club_pranay (Sep 16, 2004)

*push the N2O!!!*

Gr88 site!! gr88 wallpapers....

now it's time to push the N2O(hope u've played the NFSU)  

go to
*www.dynamicdrive.com


----------



## aakash (Sep 16, 2004)

Too good. Keep it up. Believe it: "what you do is the best" Could you tell me how did you make that buttons? I would be glad it you did so. Thanks!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2010)

huh...u bumped for this???!!!


----------

